# Internetshop fehlende Angaben



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

hallo,
habe bei folgendem Shop etwas gekauft:

[noparse]Board Shop - Digital Eliteboard[/noparse]

jetzt fällt mir auf, dass es garkeine Angabe vom Betreiber gibt. Auch die Widderufsbelehrung ist fehlerhaft ohne Angabe von Betreiber und Adresse. Darf der Betreiber das alles tun?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Internetshop fehlende Angaben*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Darf der Betreiber das alles tun?


Versuch den mal zu belangen 


> domain: digital-eliteboard.com
> owner-org: DIGITAL GATEWAY NETWORK WEBTASARIM, SAHIS STİ
> owner-name: T.  K.
> owner-address: TOPCU CADDESI NO. 11
> ...


mein Rat: Finger weg


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Internetshop fehlende Angaben*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Versuch den mal zu belangen
> 
> mein Rat: Finger weg



Also bedeutet es wenn man sich so anonym macht darf man alles und die Kunden sind die dummen?
Wenn man da kauft, kommt die Ware garnicht aus Türkei. Es ist alles nur absichtlich anonym gehalten. Ein bekannter von mir hat dort gekauft und man kann zumindest an den Absender und wahrscheinlich auch an den wahren Forumbetreiber kommen.
In dem Forum wird auch öffentlich beschrieben wie man PayTV knacken kann.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Internetshop fehlende Angaben*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...man kann zumindest an den Absender und wahrscheinlich auch an den wahren Forumbetreiber kommen.


Und wer soll sich an die türkischen Behörden wenden? Bei uns in D gibt es ein BGB, das hier sicher auch für türkische Verkäufer gilt, wenn sie mit Deutschen Geschäfte machen. Sieht der Händler vom Bosporus das aber auch so? Impressum und Kontaktdaten sind nur für Portale mit *.de-Domain geregelt, für *.com gelten die Weiten des Internet!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Internetshop fehlende Angaben*



Reducal schrieb:


> Und wer soll sich an die türkischen Behörden wenden? Bei uns in D gibt es ein BGB, das hier sicher auch für türkische Verkäufer gilt, wenn sie mit Deutschen Geschäfte machen. Sieht der Händler vom Bosporus das aber auch so? Impressum und Kontaktdaten sind nur für Portale mit *.de-Domain geregelt, für *.com gelten die Weiten des Internet!



ja das ist klar soweit, es wird aber absichtlich ein .com Domain genutzt um die wahren Daten zu verschleiern. Dahinter steckt doch ein in Deutschland arbeitender Händler. Sieht man an der Bankverbindung und am Absender. 

Wenn er das ganze aber so betreibt, spart er sich Steuern, Garantieliestungen und anderes und hat einen Riesenvorteil gegenüber anderen die sich an Gesetze halten.
Leider gibt es auch immer wieder Kunden die darauf reinfallen. 
Er kann schließlich einiges günstiger anbieten weil er etliche Sachen die Geld kosten nicht berücksichtigen muss.

Geht das alles wirklich so einfach für Händler?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Internetshop fehlende Angaben*

Hallo!

Ich habe mich nicht in dem Forum angemeldet, aber bin auf eine Widerrufsbelehrung und die Reklamationsabwicklung gestoßen: 
Alle Infos zum Board Shop [Versand, Wiederruf, Kontakt usw] - Digital Eliteboard

Wenn Du die Rechnung bekommst, kannst Du ja sehen ob die Mehrwertsteuer ausgewiesen ist. 

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe verkauft man in dem Forum Gerätschaften mit denen man PayTV hacken kann. Wenn sich der Anbieter etwas versteckt, geht es wohl weniger um den Schutz vor Reklamationen. Ich würde bei diesem Händler nichts bestellen, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, daß die Ware ankommt. Zu groß wäre mir die Gefahr, daß der Laden hochgenommen wird und plötzlich Schnittlauch vor der Tür steht. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Internetshop fehlende Angaben*

ja ist auch richtig, aber der Shop hat die niedrigsten Preise, was immer ein gefährliches Zeichen ist. Niedriger als alle anderen oder beispielsweise amazon und ebay. Somit werden auch mehr Kunden herangezogen. 
Preiskampf hat bekanntlich Grenzen, erst Recht bei aktuellen Geräten. Es handelt sich um einen deutschen Händler mit türkische Abstammung. Diese Sachen laufen halt immer so lange bis der Betreiber genug hat und dann verschwunden ist.
Die Kunden sind dann immer die dummen, vorher auch die anderen Händler die sich an Gesetze halten.


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Internetshop fehlende Angaben*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dahinter steckt doch ein in Deutschland arbeitender Händler. Sieht man an der Bankverbindung und am Absender.


Mit Verlaub, das ist Quatsch! Um in D Geschäfte abwickeln zu können wird bevorzugt eine deutsche Bankverbindung verwendet, da Auslandsüberweisungen für die Kunden abschreckend und womöglich online nicht so einfach möglich sind. Außerdem kommen evtl. Gebühren dazu, die das Produkt unattraktiv machen. Dass ausländische Anbieter deutsche Konten (z. B. Treuhandkonten) nutzen, ist völlig normal.


----------

